# Faema Mercurio



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

My new project for the dark season😀


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

That should keep you off the streets and out of trouble

I hope you post lots of pics of the work in progress


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Why hello stranger. I fancied seeing you here at some point 😉

You can see my full project here beyond the snippets you have seen.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

polishing, polishing, polishing.....The legs are new


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Boiler and heating elements are in good condition


----------

